# swan tags hits



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got hit for three swan tags. we got three out of 5 tags this year. it going to be a fun season. start checking your cards.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Looks like my dad and I are hunting them this year!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the Mrs and I will be splashing a couple of them also this year! It will be her first. 8)


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

It looks like I drew my first swan permit. I can't wait!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Looks like the Mrs and I will be splashing a couple of them also this year! It will be her first. 8)


That awesome John. cant wait to see the pic


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fishspook said:


> It looks like I drew my first swan permit. I can't wait!


congrats.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't draw again. Oh wait, I didn't put in again.:shock:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like me and the wife are hunting Swan.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I didn't draw again. Oh wait, I didn't put in again.:shock:


Thank you


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Thank you


her he helping us out. lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Thank you


 No problem. Good luck!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I didn't put in for swan but ya'll will like this clip! and you should know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> I didn't put in for swan but ya'll will like this clip! and you should know what I'm talking about!


Now that's funny. Pretty good calls there


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I got hit.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh crap boys.........looks like I am coming north.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

No swan for my group


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> I got hit.


I got some decoys for you.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> I got some decoys for you.


I just might have to hit you up on the offer hoss 

Maybe you can hop in my boat along with your decoys and show me how its done besides pass shooting them up at BRBR?!?!?!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I didn't draw again. Oh wait, I didn't put in again.:shock:


+1 ;-)


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I thought we drew one but it looks like we drew 2. Hope one of them is mine! And I will definitely be playing a recording of that video as loud as my phone will go in the marsh.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I thought we drew one but it looks like we drew 2. Hope one of them is mine! And I will definitely be playing a recording of that video as loud as my phone will go in the marsh.


Are you talking about this one ?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I will have to put the wrestling one and the swan bomb one on a loop and play them over and over. That will definitely attract the big birds!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Are you talking about this one ?


That's one of my favorite waterfowl videos.

.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's one of my favorite waterfowl videos.
> 
> .


why is that ?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> why is that ?


 Because you scream like a girl at the end. :mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Because you scream like a girl at the end. :mrgreen:


Oh that really was Dustin screaming like a girl and not a little girl? :shock:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Got a hit tonight for a swan tag! Most likely my son or 12 year old daughter! Cant wait to get the duck hunt rolling!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

are they still hitting cards?? I just got home from a hunting trip. I looked in my email and nothing there, I looked at my draw history and it doesn't show anything for swan 2014 it doesn't even show a category for it, I looked at my CC and it shows my swan app fee but no tag??? is it a possibility they could still be processing?


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> are they still hitting cards?? I just got home from a hunting trip. I looked in my email and nothing there, I looked at my draw history and it doesn't show anything for swan 2014 it doesn't even show a category for it, I looked at my CC and it shows my swan app fee but no tag??? is it a possibility they could still be processing?


 Wondering the same thing.

I have heard of guys in the past not draw out than they get a phone call few days later asking if they want one from the dwr.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Because you scream like a girl at the end. :mrgreen:


I dont know who that really was. there was three of us screaming


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> are they still hitting cards?? I just got home from a hunting trip. I looked in my email and nothing there, I looked at my draw history and it doesn't show anything for swan 2014 it doesn't even show a category for it, I looked at my CC and it shows my swan app fee but no tag??? is it a possibility they could still be processing?


if you have not got hit by today then i would say you did not draw.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I dont know who that really was. there was three of us screaming


There was definitely 3 screaming 12 year old girls there. It was AWESOME!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

izzydog said:


> There was definitely 3 screaming 12 year old girls there. It was AWESOME!


lol yes it was awesome.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> why is that ?


The "whoo hoo" calling, good shooting, and the way the bird nearly fell into the blind.

.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that bird would have made me be buying a new blind frame and and grass. hit it hard on the water.


----------

